# Can you add a camera to this tv? Vizio E422VLE



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Hi I am about to buy a tv very soon because my old one broke and it said it has a skype app so does that mean the tv can support a camera or has one on it or does it mean only skype talking on tv I don't get how it works please tell me thanks and here is the link.
VIZIO 42" Class 42150" Diag. LCD 1080p 120Hz Smart HDTV E422VLE - Best Buy


----------

